# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Застольный фрагмент с куклами : "А ты меня любишь?"

## Уралочка

*Застольный фрагмент: «А ты меня любишь?...»*

Когда мы были малышами -  трава была зеленее, деревья выше, а слова искреннее.  
С этими куклами у молодоженов на свадьбе  получится сказать друг другу очень важные, забавные  вещи.  
А еще  по-детски очень непосредственно признаться друг другу в любви, совершенно при этом не стесняясь. 
Ну а когда дети начнут  рассуждать  о взрослых  проблемах - удержаться от смеха будет просто невозможно, уверяю вас!

В комплект входит музыкальное оформление _
(специально записанная плюсовая фонограмма)_, 
*ВИДЕО* и подробное описание конкурса.

По продолжительности момент  рассчитан на 5 - 7 минут.

Стоимость комплекта *1400* рублей.

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

_На идею создания нового номера меня натолкнула известная всем "Машенька" Тани Доливец. Танечке спасибо! 
У многих ведущих есть в резерве куклы. Этот застольный фрагмент обеспечит вам их достойное применение._

----------

Абюл45 (16.02.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

Выставляю малую часть того, что происходит с куклами. Молодожёны были не в курсе того, что будет происходить - ориентировались по ходу.
(хотя в описании есть совет как лучше сделать и подсказать молодым.)
Играть не сложно и в этом Вы сами убедитесь. 
В эту субботу были ОЧЕНЬ драйвовые молодые - ЧТО вытворяли :Taunt:  - смех стоял на весь ресторан.
Резала сама, без фанатизма :Taunt:  .... СМОТРИТЕ :Grin:

----------

Абюл45 (16.02.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Леночка, а где же продаются такие классные куклы?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, а где же продаются такие классные куклы?


Ответила в личке. Этих куколок можно заказать без проблем. 
Когда наблюдаю за гостями и молодыми - улыбка на лице ВСЕГДА - ну ОЧЕНЬ по душе эти малыши на свадьбе всем.
А Вы...поймали себя на том, что с улыбкой смотрите видео? :Grin:

----------


## Галиночка -Я

Леночка, всегда восторгалась твоим творчеством. Это опять ШЕДЕВРРРРР!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

Я уже около года пытаюсь что-то сделать с этими куклами))) а тут... Твое творение!!!! У меня даже есть мастер, который их сделает))) ТАК что становлюсь в очередь за покупкой))

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки, спасибо. Очень приятно. :Blush2:  Уезжаю до четверга, пожалуйста не теряйте, на все вопросы отвечу по приезду. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Юльчита

> А Вы...поймали себя на том, что с улыбкой смотрите видео?


Я поймала)))И еще поймала себя на мысли, что очень хочу себе этот моментик)))Я когда идеи твои, Лен, слушала, уже поняла, что будет бомбочка, а теперь в этом убедилась)))Так держать))) :Yahoo:

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Леночка,потрясюще добрый момент.Смотрела -улыбалась.Представляю что делается на самой свадьбе.Уралочка-ты мой кумир! :Tender:

----------


## Ольга FOX

> Играть не сложно и в этом Вы сами убедитесь.


Ленуся, я хочу убедиться! Жду с нетерпением своих куклят Танечку и Ванечку   :Vishenka 18:  
Протестировала на своих влюблённых детях ... ей 19, ему 20 ... улыбались)))  Как только проведу на свадьбе, отпишусь сразу! Спасибо, Уралочка!!!

----------


## Галиночка -Я

Ленусь, куклы заказаны! Теперь ждем тебя!

----------


## Львовна

Ленуська, мои дети уже едут ко мне!!!! Ура!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Скоро они помашут ручкой в скайпе твоим и вместе споём : "А ты меня любишь? Ага!!!!! :Tender: "

----------


## Уралочка

Всем спасибо за тёплые слова. :Blush2: 

Вот здесь можно найти девочку, которая изготовляет кукол http://vk.com/id193835457 , или написать ей сюда  natali.kamzolova@mail.ru
с ув. Елена.

----------


## ВВаля

А как же быть нам, с Украины?! Девчата, делают ли у нас такие куклы??????!

----------


## Уралочка

> А как же быть нам, с Украины?! Девчата, делают ли у нас такие куклы??????!


Именно у Вас и делают кукол. Наташа (чей адрес я дала) разве не с украины? :Grin:

----------


## ВВаля

ТАКИ ДА! Леночка, не то что в УКраине, а почти рядом..... Бегу туда.

----------


## Януська

Здоровский момент!! Смотрела улыбалась во весь рот!!! Хочу эту фишку! Ленка, вот скажи мне, откуда ты такая мамашка плодовитая взялась?? Как ты не устаешь рожать все эти новые фишки???? Ты ужасно крутая!!!))) Пошла кукол заказывать!)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Здоровский момент!! Пошла кукол заказывать!)))


Спасибочки!!!! Момент и правда отличный - сама не ожидала. :Blush2: 

Заказывайте кукол- не пожалеете. К новому году будут интересные версии общения кукол на корпоративе. 
И тем , кто купит ЭТОТ момент сейчас - будет скидка не большая на корпоративный материал. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Галиночка -Я

Леночка,большое спасибо. В этот раз у тебя получилась не изюминка,  а ИЗЮМИЩЕ. СУПЕР!!!
 Скорее бы куклы были готовы...

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка,большое спасибо. В этот раз у тебя получилась не изюминка,  а ИЗЮМИЩЕ. СУПЕР!!!
>  Скорее бы куклы были готовы...


Спасибо за изюмище. :Blush2:  Сама балдею  от малышей и  гости все в восторге :Aga:

----------


## MARUSIA GOLD

*Уралочка*,Добрый день Елена, хочу ваших кукол,но нет самих кукол. Не подскажите где их купить? Спасибо)))

----------


## MARUSIA GOLD

*Уралочка*,Ещё раз здравствуйте. Радужное настроение - это не поздравления на слово РАДУГА?

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*,Добрый день Елена, хочу ваших кукол,но нет самих кукол. Не подскажите где их купить? Спасибо)))


Здравствуйте. Читайте темку всю...  я указала адрес, к кому можно обратиться.




> *Уралочка*,Ещё раз здравствуйте. Радужное настроение - это не поздравления на слово РАДУГА?


Нет - это не поздравление на слово РАДУГА. с ув. Елена.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Уралочка*, Леночка, и мне про кукол в личку напиши, пожалуйста, где взять

----------


## MARUSIA GOLD

Елена добрый день,оплатила "аты меня любишь..." Жду ссылку. Спасибо)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена добрый день,оплатила "аты меня любишь..." Жду ссылку. Спасибо)))


Как поступят денежки на счёт, сразу вышлю ссылочки . с ув. Елена.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Ленуся, привет!Моментс куклами потрясный...настолько ярок!!просто бомба!Спасибо за возможность посмотреть как это выглядит!!!Как только договорюсь с куклами, сразу спишусь о приобретении материала. А как думаешь, с Украины куколки придут???7Может у нас в России кто такую же красоту делает????

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленуся, привет!Моментс куклами потрясный...настолько ярок!!просто бомба!Спасибо за возможность посмотреть как это выглядит!!!Как только договорюсь с куклами, сразу спишусь о приобретении материала. А как думаешь, с Украины куколки придут???7Может у нас в России кто такую же красоту делает????


Мариночка, про Россию не знаю. а с Украины - без проблем. Уже девочки ждут кукол - они в дороге.

----------


## Галиночка -Я

> Ленуся, привет!Моментс куклами потрясный...настолько ярок!!просто бомба!Спасибо за возможность посмотреть как это выглядит!!!Как только договорюсь с куклами, сразу спишусь о приобретении материала. А как думаешь, с Украины куколки придут???7Может у нас в России кто такую же красоту делает????


Я нашла через АВИТО.РУ

----------


## Колос Алла

Здравствуйте!
Кукол пошить можно и тут:
https://vk.com/id211308252

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте!
> Кукол пошить можно и тут:
> https://vk.com/id211308252


Аллочка, спасибо!!! Подсказывайте контакты ещё, чтобы не приходилось очень долго ждать своих детишек.

СКОРО ПОЯВИТСЯ В ПРОДАЖЕ ВТОРАЯ ВЕРСИЯ КУКОЛ. УНИВЕРСАЛЬНАЯ ( для корпоративов, юбилеев)

----------


## Колос Алла

А вот такие куклы продаются в Украине в магазине игрушек:

----------


## Уралочка

Ой какие!!!!!!! Клёвые!!! Теперь у каждого будет выбор, каких именно заказывать себе деток.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Лен,случайно увидела ролик про кукол!!!Просто ВАУ!!!Браво!!!! :Ok: Улыбалась во весь рот!!

----------


## ТАМАДЕЙКА

КОНКУРС-СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!Я-в полном восторге!!! Первый раз смотрела,обхохоталась!!!Леночка, Вы-ГЕНИЙ!!!!!!!! Куклы мне сшили, в нетерпении опробовать конкурс! Преклоняюсь перед Вашим талантом!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Лен,случайно увидела ролик про кукол!!!Просто ВАУ!!!Браво!!!!Улыбалась во весь рот!!


Спасибочки!!!! :Grin: 




> КОНКУРС-СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!Я-в полном восторге!!! Первый раз смотрела,обхохоталась!!!Леночка, Вы-ГЕНИЙ!!!!!!!! Куклы мне сшили, в нетерпении опробовать конкурс! Преклоняюсь перед Вашим талантом!!!


Очень приятно!!! Сама в восторге - куколки РУЛЯТ!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Колос Алла

Нашла в России кукол:
http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Female...380289861.html
http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Parent...825306715.html

----------


## Анюта Влади

К сожалению, не знаю название сайта. Могу поделиться почтой - Владимир Николаевич (Россия), почта kochnev_vn@mail.ru, высылает прайс с фото и ценой.Куколки красивые, я думаю тоже подойдут идеально.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Спасибо Колос Алле- кукол заказала!!!!И огомное спасибо Леночке за интересный момент!!!!Руки чешутся всё применить!

----------


## Уралочка

*УРА!!!!!! 
Всем, кто ждал вторую серию "КУКОЛ", спешу сообщить: 
ОНА ГОТОВА!!!!!*

*СМОТРИТЕ ЗДЕСЬ:*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4880684

*И еще: ВСЕМ счастливым обладателям свадебной версии, 
при приобретении универсального варианта - делаю скидку в 20%.*

----------


## ТАМАДЕЙКА

Леночка,УРА!!!!!!!!! Каждый день заходила в надежде,что следующий вариант готов. Завтра высылаю денежки!!!
Кукол заказывала вот у этой девушки-мастерицы.Сшила мне за 3 дня. Согласовала с ней.Можете обращаться:
http://vk.com/id211933044 Анна Квилт.

----------


## Львовна

> Кукол заказывала вот у этой девушки-мастерицы.Сшила мне за 3 дня. Согласовала с ней.Можете обращаться:
> http://vk.com/id211933044 Анна Квилт.


Посмотрела страничку мастера, у нее на страничке не маппеты. Куклы, которые она будет шить, на руку одеваются?

----------


## ТАМАДЕЙКА

Куклы она только что сшила, поэтому у нее еще не выставлены. Попросила ее фото  кукол,которые сшила мне,выложить в "Контакте".

----------


## Марина Апрельская

Лена, я загорелась! Увидела твоих кукол и видео, в моей программе  обязательно должен быть этот момент!!!  :Ok:  Как  только закажу детишек - так сразу к тебе :Yes4:

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Лена привет!!! Перечислила деньги за этот момент, жду ссылочки!!!  :Smile3:

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена привет!!! Перечислила деньги за этот момент, жду ссылочки!!!


Ссылочки в личке. с ув. Елена

----------


## Уралочка

МОМЕНТ - БЕЗ КОТОРОГО НЕ ОБХОДИТСЯ НИ ОДНА СВАДЬБА

----------


## Марина Апрельская

А вот мои куклята! Вчера состоялся дебют. Леночка, спасибо еще раз за такой классный момент! Уверена, буду использовать его  оооочень часто!!!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Лена,я иду сказать "СПАСИБО"!!!! Момент с куклами просто супер! Вчера проводила! Такие идеи, как твоя с куклами,рождаются раз в сто лет,наверное! БРАВО!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, спасибо еще раз за такой классный момент!





> Момент с куклами просто супер! БРАВО!!!


Девочки,спасибо!! Очень приятно,что используете мои моменты :Blush2:  С ув. Елена.

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

Леночка, подскажите пожалуйста, а где приобрести можно такие куклы?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, подскажите пожалуйста, а где приобрести можно такие куклы?


Здравствуйте. по читайте всю темку - выше даны адреса тех, кто изготовляет кукол. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Лена, наконец таки и я дождалась кукол,  и уже дважды попробовала этот замечательный блок!!! Прошло все здорово!!! Гости хохотали и я вместе с ними, а главное, что очень по-новому, не избито!!! Огромное спасибо!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## леди диана

И я уже на  4-х свадьбах показала своих куколок! И все четыре раза- эмоции,улыбки и фотосессии с куклами))). Лена,в очередной раз-спасибо!!!

----------


## Светлана74

А это мои Анфиска и Дениска. Таких забавных малышей изготовила мастерица из Киева Неля Мороз. По всем вопросам изготовления и приобретения пишите ей на почту nelyamoroz@gmail.com
Фотки малышей :
[IMG]http://*********org/6534414m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/6325476m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/6525198m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Natali_T

Да, момент великолепный! Я пока ролик смотрела и поулыбалась, и посмеялась, и даже взгрустнула, не знаю почему! Кукол заказала, жду! Потом сразу напишу и расскажу как реагировали гости! Леночка, восхищена твоей идеей и воплощением её в жизнь!

----------


## Светлана74

Леночка, деньги только что перевел муж за свадебных малышей, с нетерпением жду.

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

Дорогая, Леночка!!!!  Вот и я спешу выразить вам благодарность и восхищение вашему таланту. Куколки получились великолепные- трек "А ты меня любиь" просто вкусняшка!!!  Гости так здОрово реагировали, что словами просто не передать!!! Я так рада, что у меня есть и второй трек "Устами младенца"- даже не сомневаюсь, что и он будет воспринят на "Ура". Ещ раз спасибо за ваш труд, за неуёмную фантазию! Так держать))))))

----------


## дюймовка

девочки если вам не лень и если есть хоть небольшие навыки шитья-предложу мастер-класс из интернета
всё-таки чтоб не дорого получился реквизит
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/71bb5f7...%81%D1%81.docx

Леночка я думаю против не будет

----------


## Alisa-Alisa

Лена, планирую приобрести у вас сей ценный материал. Только не пойму - все о двух блоках толкуют, а я видела один - свадебный "А ты меня любишь". Что за второй блок?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, планирую приобрести у вас сей ценный материал. Только не пойму - все о двух блоках толкуют, а я видела один - свадебный "А ты меня любишь". Что за второй блок?


Есть универсальная версия записи. Смотрите здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4880684

----------


## Alisa-Alisa

Елена, перечислила сегодня на карту сбербанка 1400р. Каким образом получить материал?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, перечислила сегодня на карту сбербанка 1400р. Каким образом получить материал?


Ссылочка в личке -качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Alisa-Alisa

Спасибо, получила)) Кукол заказала, как приедут по почте, опробую на первой же свадьбе, и отпишусь. Ещё два вопроса: 1. В других обсуждениях прочитала, что каждый материал вы отдаете только одному человеку из каждого города. Этого материала тоже касается? 2. Есть ли возможность написать в личку, когда появится материал для корпоратива?

----------


## Уралочка

> Спасибо, получила)) Кукол заказала, как приедут по почте, опробую на первой же свадьбе, и отпишусь. Ещё два вопроса: 1. В других обсуждениях прочитала, что каждый материал вы отдаете только одному человеку из каждого города. Этого материала тоже касается? 2. Есть ли возможность написать в личку, когда появится материал для корпоратива?


Универсальная запись есть. Читайте выше (пост 61).
На счёт одного города, стараюсь - НО, 
иногда по дружески форумчане делятся материалом со своими друзьями,которые могут жить и в Вашем городе. 
Уже не раз обсуждалась эта тема и мы не в силе что то изменить. с ув. Елена.

----------


## AVRORA

Давненько у меня куклы своей очереди ждали. И вот в прошлую субботу увидели свет) У гостей удивленные лица (значит не видели еще на свадьбах такого), смех в зале, молодожены в восторге, жених никак не хотел расставаться с малышом и все спрашивал: "Где вы их взяли?!". Такие довольные! Весь персонал пришел посмотреть. А уж фотограф и видеооператор как оживились! Большое спасибо от меня и от всех гостей!

----------


## Ольга Елизарова

Елена, здравствуйте! Перечислила 1400 на Вашу карту. Очень жду ссылку.

----------


## AVRORA

А это мои куклята) Молодожены довольны!

[IMG]http://*********ru/11256456.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Уралочка (05.09.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

Наташа,шикарные озорные куклята!!!!! Клёво!!!  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

